

Shaka, when the walls fell - mjn
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2014/06/star-trek-tng-and-the-limits-of-language-shaka-when-the-walls-fell/372107/

======
good-citizen
i submitted this same url but I made the title:

“Juliet. On her balcony.”

